# Lighten trigger pull on a Hi Power



## armen (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a relatively new Browing Hi Power. It started life with a vein-popping 10+ lb trigger pull. Removing the mag safety and fitting it with the springs Wolff recommended only dropped it to 8+ lbs (I'm spoiled by shooting my S+W revolvers). Bought the Cylinder and Slide hammer and sear and it it still nasty.
Local gunsmith said he likes Wilson springs better than Wolff and gets his HPs down to 3.5-4 lb pull. 
Ideas? feedback? experience?
T.I.A.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Never had a Hi-Power, and I should be horse whipped! As I understand it, they have tremendous potential... Wish I could help.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Sorry, I have no experience with that either. Probably should defer to the gunsmith.


----------



## hardbeliever (May 9, 2006)

Check out hipowersandhandguns for Hi Power info.

Good luck, and Cheers.


----------



## M (May 5, 2006)

*Hipowers and trigger pull*

Armen........
Your getting some good advice, I assume that you have polished the lever, sear and hammer, get thee to a good smith with knowledge of the HiPower. My FN and Charles Daly I have gotten down to approx 5 lbs, I do not want a carry sa gun any lighter than that. I have an older Browning that a smith did my trigger work and its about 3.5 lbs.....range only. They are great and lot less effort and strain than my 1911's JMB's genius is still with us 100 years later.
Ken


----------

